# Cobra search over!!!!!



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5PR1PW0qpA


----------



## gazzamann (Jun 8, 2012)

:whip:

Lsdlfhbnf fkhntytyyjv vxguvbkmbvlkllll
Mann,,k,k,,,khkiokimdbvm kpkb.b,Ben. B
Jhmmmm


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

So they didn't find it, they just gave up. Because clearly if you haven't seen a snake for a couple of weeks, outside, in Florida, it must be dead! Thats reassuring!


----------



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

I can only assume it had a lot to do with the const of resources. Hard to say, On top of that I have no clue what the weather is doing in Florida now "3,000 miles away"


----------

